# External Thermal Cab Screens for Burstner Elegance A Class?



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi, Can anyone advise me where I could purchase a set of external thermal cab window screens for the 2010 A Class Burstner Elegance? Silver Screens & Taylor Made don't make them, so any other suggestions please?

Sue


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Try VanComfort - when I wanted some for my 2005 Elegance they asked me for photos and measurements and within a few weeks a set arrived. They fit perfectly and having used them a fair bit (winter motorhoming in Scotland!) they are still as good as new and certainly work in keeping the cold out and eliminating condensation.
I am certain that they will help you out with the 2010 model Elegance. I am thinking of changing vans and would be interested in your comments on the new Elegance as I am very pleased with my existing model.
Hope this helps.
Tony


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

stev at vancomfort should be able to help i bought one off them for my burstner 821 which fits on to the doors which means no tracks or press studs i believe this was a first to fit like this hope this will help just a note they dont come cheap nor do the vans!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If your vehicle has the X250 cab silverproducts.co.uk do a screen. He is the sone of silver screens.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I was going to order a set from Steve/Van Comfort.
I was dead set on External ones...

Ours truck is an A Class. He showed me the external one think it's a 4 seasons one... around £200. It's OK, but I think Silverscreens are better.

He tried to talk me into internals... I was having none of it... until I had a look at some.
These are the Kantop ISOMatten ones. I was knocked out by the quality, they are like quilts! very well made, and the suckers very powerful.

Also our truck windscreen is very tall, we held an external pilote screen to it and it was still over 1ft small 8O... I think internal is the way to go for us.

Van Comfort also offer a money back guarantee if not 100% happy.

Steve & team are also very friendly.

Needless to say I've ordered a set... just hoping they get here soon!

wilse


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,

There is an ad on motorhomeski Here. Is that what you're looking for?

David

ps usual blah blah, it's not my business, don't have any connection etc etc


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Burstner*

Hi Sue

I know you have already tried Taylormade, but I am amazed they do not do a cover for the Burstner as one of the "family" has a Burstner A class motorhome. I know this from my long discussions with them.

However, it is now coming to mind WHY they did not do them - give Taylormade a call. Their answer surprised me.

Russell


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Burstner*

Thanks folks for the replies and suggestions. 



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> I know you have already tried Taylormade, but I am amazed they do not do a cover for the Burstner as one of the "family" has a Burstner A class motorhome. I know this from my long discussions with them.
> 
> ...


I did call them Russell, in fact I have rang a few times over the past couple of weeks and they told me I needed to talk to their daughter because she too had a Burstner Elegance and she had made some for hers. Every time I rang she was out and when eventually I did phone when she was there, she was just about to rush out to an appointment and I could hear her in the background getting all vexed at her mum because she had asked her to take the telephone call. 8O Anyway, I gave up in the end as they just didn't really seem that interested in supplying them to be honest with you and I never did get to discuss it with the daughter.

You've got me intrigued now Russ - so what was the reason why they don't make them???????

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Covers*

Hi Sue

I do recall the daughter had a set. As my memory is a bit distant on this, I have sent you a pm.

Russell


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm with you on this one Sue... [Taylormade] a complete waste of space! Perhaps it's different if you have a standard cab front end??

Silverscreens who I'd used in the past also were pretty negative when it came to A Class screens.

I got so cheesed off... I then found van comfort. It's a pleasure dealing with Steve there, he couldn't be more helpful.

Hope you get it sorted.

w


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I emailed Van Comfort today requesting a quote for a set of external screens, will let you know the response

Andy


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone  

I will await your post Andy.  

Sue


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Our screens are from Van Comfort - Excellent.

Had them a couple of years, can't remember exactly how much they were.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the photo and info Burneyinn. Must say, the screen cover looks vey neat and well fitted!  

Is your Burstner a 1 or 2 door cab?

Our cab, apparantley will be fitted with 2 doors and I know some Burstner Elegance models have just the 1 door. 

One other question I would like to ask you, is have you had a wind out awning fitted and if so, what size and model did you choose? We want to get one fitted and were hoping to order one soon, so that it was there waiting at the dealers prior to our new motorhome being delivered. We hope to go to Portugal/Andalucia as soon as we take delivery and it would be great to get the awning fitted before we go! Obviously we want to make sure that the size we choose when fitted, does not obstruct any windows, lockers, cab or garage doors etc. So any advice or findings, both good or bad, re this question or any other Burstner related issue that you consider may be helpful to a new Burstner Elegance owner, would be very welcome?  

Sue


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello

we have a Elegance 821 and our external screens look identical to the ones in the picture, we have one door and our screens fit over the door and at the other side the screen is attached with large suckers, its been excellent.
We have a 5.5Mtr Omnistor it is okay but I would have liked it mounted further to the rear so it covered the garage door completely (it was on when we bought the vehicle)
It's a fantastic motorhome and i'm sure you will enjoy it, it is so easy to drive and live with.

Cheers........Still Smiling.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Screens - We have two doors. You have to stickaflex a piece of u channel above the window as in pic attached. Also as the sides join the centre section on velcro you can fold the centre piece down in the daytime to allow more light in. We find this useful.

Awning - Ours is 5mtrs but a believe it is possible to fit a 6mtr one. Just one point as per previous poster. Our awning was fitted centrally but it fouled the garage door & the gas locker when we used our safri residence. So we moved it along about a foot. (Not hard to do as it it slides within a channel). So this is worth bearing in mind if you plan to use any type of anexe.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry I forgot the picture


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We couldn't get Silverscreens or Taylormade to supply external screens for our A class Hymer. Hymer UK would supply but theirs needed a channel fitting above the door and side window. We ended up making our own with multilayered roof insulation (it's designed to work instead of sarking felt) and sealed the edges with duct tape. They aren't as pretty as professionally made screens but they do have better insulation.

P&L


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Just about to order some from van comfort for £325  

How good are they? Do they stop internal condensation or do you still have to wipe the windows before leaving

Andy


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Still have a little condensation. Usually have to wipe a bit away before we go.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Many thanks for the response. Ive decided to go ahead and purchase a set from van comfort as Steve from van comfort has been most helpful. When I get them I will take some photos and let you know what they are like. There not cheap at £325, but needs must. I have also asked him if vancomfort can offer a discount to MHF members, I will let you know.

Andy


----------

